# Cervical Mucous!



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Ladies, Just have a query about my CM. (sorry if this is a bit too much information!)

This is the first month that I've started charting my temps along with checking my CM.

Due to having the PCOS it's not always accurate to tell with CM whether I've ovulated or not, But having lost some weight and a lifestyle change, my period last month appeared to be normal and I should be ovulating about now.

My temp dropped this morning, so I'm expecting a spike to confirm ovulation BUT my CM is still creamy?? I've had one little bit of stretchy stuff but it was cream in white in colour.
I've also noticed that I don't have a huge amount??!!...Is this normal for ovulation or is it a sign I'm not going to ovulate?

Any advice greatly appreciated.x


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi babychickpea,

It is perfectly normal to not have much cm, a lot of people never notice any and still fall pg with no problems.  I myself very rarely have ewcm and having done a lot of research on this as i have trouble ttc it looks like cm although it is a good indicator usually does not always work for everybody.  Some people never seem to have any and some have an abundance of it.  Although yours is creamy it can change very quickly.  If you are worried at all about it you could try using a fertility lubricant such as conceiveplus as this would mimic your own cm to help them along.  I would recommend opk's though as this always tells me when i am about to ovulate giving me the chance to bd using the conceive plus whereas my cm never seems to coincide with when i actually ovulate so i would never be able to tell using that method.  Also without tmi!  You can use a finger to check further up as this might reassure you that you do have more than you think you have.


----------



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you soooo much for your re-assurance Starry34.
Funnily enough I bought some conceive plus in January after reading rave reviews about it and the success of people falling pg with PCOS, so we've started using it this month!

Fingers crossed.
Also my temp dropped yesterday and spiked today so I'm desperately hoping for some luck this month!

Lots of luck to you in your TTC journey.
x


----------



## LisaT81 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi! 
I also have PCOS and never get much CM. I have been using Pre-seed around my fertile time (going by months of BBT charts). Luckily my cycles are regular so i know when im approaching ovulation. 
I found that OPKs are not helpful as those with PCOS already have a high LH level so it doesnt detect the surge. 
Good luck to you! x


----------

